# possible impaction in tegu!!



## mr.tegu (Mar 21, 2009)

Well guys i guess its my turn for my tegu to be impacted. My tegu has not had a good solid stool for weeks now. When my tegu does go to the restroom its mostly brown slime, nothing solid at all. Also seems to have lots of urates being white and/or yellow. If my tegu is passing something should i wait and see what happens or should i try some mineral oil in its food for a day or two and see if that helps?


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 22, 2009)

I have been thinking about this more and more and i think maybe the stools are remaining runny is the fact im not feedind soild food other then chicken hearts and gizzerds. Ground turkey is soft food and so are eggs. So i will get back on 2 rodents a week and see what happens.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 22, 2009)

It really does not sound like an impaction. Add a little fiber. Whole foods items during the week is an excellent idea as it will also add some minerals that are missing from a diet of ground turkey, organs, and egg.


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 23, 2009)

If an animal is impacted it throws up the food, since there's no where for it to go.


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 25, 2009)

well a couple mice later we had a nice big solid stool wraped in fur. So the rocks in the stool are gone and we are back on track.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 25, 2009)

woohoo! that's good to hear.


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 25, 2009)

yes it is. i had talked to bobby/varnyard about some strange objects forming in the tegu. the objects went on for a few weeks and seemed to be gray rocks. so the diet was all soft foods for a few weeks to make sure these objects were gone. so long story short im happy to have a hard poop.


----------

